# Any photographers here?



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2013)

I'd love to see some of your work.


----------



## RowdyRoddy (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## freedombecki (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice trees. You're left handed, aren't you RowdyRoddy.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 17, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I'd love to see some of your work.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 17, 2013)

Check with Sitarro. He has some great stuff


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 17, 2013)

Here is one I think you'll like, Gracie.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jul 17, 2013)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26850&stc=1&d=1374067480


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 17, 2013)

This shot is from a different angle.  There is more light streaming through the trees.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 17, 2013)

This is the same beach in NC.  Stormy day.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 17, 2013)

I used to be into B&W photography years ago.  i still have the dark room equipment.

For some reason I just haven't embraced digital with the same interest.  I miss the whole process of developing film and watching the photos appear in the dark room.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 17, 2013)

I prefer black and white photography myself, SP.


----------



## Cuyo (Jul 17, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I'd love to see some of your work.



Every female aged 14-39 in North America is a 'Photographer.'


----------



## pbel (Jul 20, 2013)




----------

